
Ask HN: One day will we be voting for A.I.s to run our government? - dpflan
Through conversations with friends the idea emerged for the hypothetical scenario of an election race between two candidates:<p>1. A human candidate
2. An A.I. and human duo: where the human and A.I. share decision making.
======
w_t_payne
We are already there. Any candidate without an effective team to back them up
(other human beings with a strong suite of software tools) will struggle.

